

NYC Entrepreneur Week is hosting a Business Plan Competition - Skeletor
http://www.nycentweek.com/competition

======
Skeletor
I think these competitions are a great way to get public exposure for your
company and learn a lot in the process. I'm applying for this event myself.
Has anyone had previous experience with competitions like this? Is there a
downside I'm not seeing?

